# Advice on Pumpkin



## struckers

So, I know it seems I only come around here when I'm in need of help. But I check this place more often than you guys might think! I am extremely busy, though. I've been feeding the cats at my university and working at a local volunteer rescue on weekends. 

However, by luck and chance, I happened to be at the right place at the right time and ran into to this cutie, who I've dubbed Pumpkin. He lives in a local Wendy's parking lot.








(Do not worry, I was NOT feeding him a hamburger. That was a local who was trying to help, and I suppose it's better than starving, but don't worry, he's on actual cat food now!) 

So, I need some advice. I've purchased a professional cat trap online and it should be coming in the next 5 days (I know you can rent them, but I need one of my own, anyway.) Without a question, I think Pumpkin needs out of that Wendy's parking lot (where, according to staff, he has been for over 3 months; I cannot fathom no one coming to help this baby for that long, but that is the information I was given). 

Pumpkin could barely even be considered semi-feral. I'm still somewhat new to all these terms, but I'm pretty sure he was dropped off at some point, probably at around 4 months of age (he's probably around 7 months now). He's not aggressive in any way, follows me around, and let's me sit right next to him. He just won't let me touch. I've gotten to touch his head before, but he backed away pretty quickly.

I have a few options. No matter what, I'm going to trap him and at least get him neutered (and I'm going to see what the shelters around here are willing to do with the money I would offer; I know he has ear mites). But here's where my dilemma comes in and I could use some advice.

1) I'm pretty sure this isn't right, but I suppose an option would be to release him back into the Wendy's parking lot (there is barely any shelter, and he only has readily available water and food because of me, there are cars everywhere, and he is literally about 40 feet from a MAJOR highway, not to mention I think eventually one of the employer's would get rid of him some way or another)

2) I could attempt to talk to my organization I work with and see if one of them could try to foster and adopt him out, but I'm not sure. He's not aggressive or feral in that sense, but he doesn't seem to like people. I just can't imagine him cooped up with someone, but it's definitely an option I would consider if this is what most people think is the right thing to do

3) This is what I'm considering doing now, unless everyone thinks it's a horrible idea. I'm super nervous and unsure of how he's going to react, but I thought after I TNR him, I could release him behind my house in my neighborhood. The neighborhood has lots of local cats (who are all healthy and fed by everyone, and I'm pretty sure are 99% peoples' pets that just mooch off of the neighbors' who like feeding them). It's safe--there are cars, but not a lot, and I've NEVER seen a cat hit, ever--it's quiet, he would be near me and I could continue leaving him some food like I already do for some of the neighborhood cats, and I just honestly can't think of a better option. I know it's not good to relocate, but there aren't worse places to be as a cat than where he is.

I basically want to do the right thing. I am very well-meaning, I love this cat a lot, but I still live at home and have only legally been an adult for a year. My mom wants to help, but we are scraping pennies. However, I'd spend every penny in my college fund to make sure this angel is safe. I know I can't do everything for him, but I've grown really, really attached and I want to help. Please tell me what you think is the right thing to do! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jenny bf

Hi, I agree with you a car park is not ideal and the dangers of people and cars is very high. In my opinion,the problem with taking him and releasing him behind your house is that it is someone else's territory you are putting him into and if you have true ferals you will put him at risk, at the least he is likely to have to fight for his right to be there quite often. If you don't think he is feral then you are better to bring him in and have a plan with a rescue centre or organisation to get him fostered. He could well be tense with people due to behaviour of others towards him. He may well adapt quite quickly if he is young. Do you have a bathroom or spare room you could use till a shelter finds him somewhere else. I say this because the sooner you can get him in the better. My last feral was in a car park and he adapted almost immediately to being indoors, although a bit talkative.


----------



## spirite

struckers, it's great that you care for - and care about! - this kitty when it seems no one else does. 

I agree with Jenny that the best option would be to try to get him fostered. I don't think it will be difficult, since he's not feral. Experienced foster parents will know how, and how not, to approach him until he gets more comfortable. And he may not need to be in a cage. 

The fact that he doesn't like petting doesn't necessarily make him a bad candidate for a rescue. You say he doesn't seem to like people, but he follows you around and lets you sit next to him. That might just mean that it'll take him time to warm up to strangers. 

As for petting - well, some kitties just don't like it. One of mine is similar to the kitty you describe. She's very sweet, follows me everywhere, but she hates being touched anywhere except around her head and face. 

If, for whatever reason, this solution isn't possible, then the third option - letting him go behind your house - is definitely preferable to returning him to the parking lot. 

Thanks for wanting the best for the little guy!


----------



## struckers

Thank you both for the reply; I am thinking you're right, and that I should talk to the organization. I'm mostly just nervous about how he is going to react when I attempt to trap him. He means a lot to me, and the idea of him freaking out when he gets in the cage is a bit disconcerting. But I know it's best for him, and if there's hope for him in a foster home (which, considering his demeanor, I think there definitely could be), I am willing to try.

I will keep everyone posted on how it goes (the cage came in today, so all I have to do is assemble it and talk to the necessary people!)


----------



## wallycat

I think any cat that is not truly feral deserves a chance to have a forever home. It doesn't always mean it will be successful, but they should have the right.

We fixed one female in our backyard in WI and released her...within a week, they (2 males and the female) disappeared. I never figured out what happened..did the males move on because she was no longer viable or ?? The feral's daugher, which actually let us care for her and came into our house, disappeared as well.
I know fixing strays is crucial, but releasing a non-feral back...I just wonder what all the domino effects occur, unknown to the casual observer. 
He is adorable and how lucky that you are caring for and about it.


----------



## KsKatt

Bless you for planning to rescue this little soul! Working with the rescue you volunteer with should also save you some $$, get more done with less! Ask them what to expect from him being trapped. It is scary and stressful, but far better than where he is now. Rescues are usually pretty busy, would you be able to foster him? Indoor only. 
Relocating a cat is somewhat tricky. They need to be contained for a period of time, no matter what. They will try to return to the place familiar to them. I'm sure your rescue can fill you in on all the particulars.
I look forward to hearing how everything goes and seeing lots of pictures!8)


----------



## struckers

KsKatt-- they are busy, it's true, but luckily I have known them for quite a while and they are very hands-on. All of the cats they get are pretty much rescued the same way I'm rescuing Pumpkin. When I was caring for two or three cats at a local Wal-Mart, they seemed very ready to help trap/spay/neuter and then foster, so I'm hoping for the same thing here (for the record, I'm confident someone took those cats; they stopped appearing one day despite there being no where for them to relocate, but that's a whole other story). 

I'm pretty sure if I go through the trouble of trapping and neutering they would be willing to try fostering (they always seem to have people willing to take on more fosters, a dream of mine one day when I have my own place...) HOWEVER, if that fails, before I just release him in my neighborhood, I'm going to do everything in my power to try to either foster him myself or beg someone I'm close to until he's able to find a forever home. I just can't give up on this little guy, and luckily, my mom has been coming to feed him with me and she seems pretty attached to him too.

I want to get more pics to post. He is so gorgeous, he's very spotted, even for a spotted tabby, and has a very distinct face. Of course, maybe I'm a bit biased, lol! Today when I went to feed him it had been raining and it took a few extra minutes calling him, and some weirded out stares from people eating at the Wendy's. But he eventually came, stretching and yawning as though he had been napping all through the storm. He never seems that hungry and is actually a little chunky (and not in that pump, worm way). I guess that's good, although only god knows what people throw to him at the Wendy's.

I promise I'll keep everyone posted, though, and I just want to say thank you to anyone who's given some advice. I feel like I always have a problem with stray/ferals I meet, like my University kitties that I still feed, and the Wal-Mart kitties that I posted about on here a long time ago. I want to help, but I'm a broke college student who still lives with her parents lol! But getting involved with the volunteer organization has really helped in the way of getting to resources and others who are just as eager to help. Also very glad I have my own trap now.

One step closer to saving every cat in the world! ;-)


----------



## Jenny bf

Struckers the fact you help an organisation is more than many people do, so honestly don't beat yourself up for not being in a financial position to help. You are are wonderful for caring. Your little cat is going to be scared when trapped because it would scare you or I to suddenly be caught. Your organisation will understand and make allowances. As for food, well yes this kitty is dieting on a junk food diet of left overs for sure, because food is food when your out on the street. At my company's warehouse we have a mamma and 2 of her kids living there who until I started giving the guys the proper food to feed lived off chicken Biriyani, and all sorts of spicy stuff. The guys who are mainly Asian nationalities knew no different and they were looking after her the best they thought. Funny she used to smell the canned food at the start and turn her nose up probably because the smell was not spicy. All 3 were in surprisingly good shape despite that diet. Now all 3 are a bit lazy and occasionally picky on what they eat


----------



## spirite

struckers, you're doing amazing work. You're finding really crucial ways to help using the resources that you have. It's just sad that there is such a huge need to help these cats. But what would they do without people like you and many others on this forum? 

So Mom is concerned about the kitty too...Hmm. Any chance you might end up fostering and then having a foster failure?


----------



## struckers

spirite, God I wish, lol. I just stepped away to post this after having a conversation trying to convince her to foster him, but no such luck. Sigh. I can't push too much, it's true we live in cramped quarters. Of course, I would bring him home without a second thought, but I digress. 








Here's one I snapped when I went to feed him earlier tonight. Pretty good, considering he's quick, and you can sorta see just how spotted he is! It's weird, because I actually feel like he's a bit more skittish than when I first found him. Although I did make progress when I brought a toy the other day and he was leaping and jumping everywhere! Was very cute to see him playing.

Thanks everyone for the tips (and support)! Tomorrow, I will (hopefully) be able to talk to my volunteer organization. This week I'm going to work on trapping after I talk to my SPCA and get everything figured out.

I've read that it's good to get a cat used to eating inside of an unset trap before actually attempting to trap them, as it would be less stressful since they'd be used to it. Can anyone vouch for this, or is it best just to get him out this situation as quickly as possible and not worry about that?

I know either way he's not gonna be happy, though! I'll post tomorrow about what the organization tells me. It's through people like me that they get their cats, and I don't think they're particularly low on fosters at the moment, so I have high hopes!


----------



## Jenny bf

I would just get him and thats that. However much you feed him there he will not be happy. He actually might be easier to get than you think. I caught my last 2 ferals using carriers not traps and one cat was so fed up with his life he just kind of walked in. However the saying "plan for the worst and hope for the best" was made for trapping strays and ferals.


----------



## struckers

That's what I figured. After I get everything straightened out with WHAT to do with him when I get him, I will immediately begin trying to trap him. Wish me luck!

Some good and bad news to update with though. To start, I got in touch with the lady I work with cleaning the cages, and she made it sound like IF he tests out okay (I guess with things like feline leukemia?), then she would be able to foster him. So she gave me the number to the head lady in charge (who I've also known for quite some time and have adopted from before), and I am asking her specifically what I need to test him for (and obviously neuter him).

So that's the good news. It sounds like, if everything tests out okay, someone would definitely be willing to foster him. But I will keep everyone updated.

In some bad news (although not necessarily surprising..), I met another lady there who was also feeding him, and she told me she actually saw him get thrown from a car on a rainy day. She said she immediately went over to see if he was all right, but he was obviously terrified. She's been feeding him since. I explained to her what I planned to do and she seemed very relieved someone would be able to help him.

Here's a pic I snapped today. He was being particularly whiny lol. He's very talkative and outside of being skittish seems to really love people!


----------



## spirite

Oh my goodness, what a cutie he is!! In the previous pic, he almost looks like an exotic mix with those super long back legs. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything works out ok. SO sad if it's true that someone threw him out of a car.  People who do things like that should have someone throw them out of a car.


----------



## NOLAKitties

Good Luck with Pumpkin!  I hope the test all come out okay. I'm calling some vets myself to see if they can check (and cost) on my feral Tuxie. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh that's heart breaking about the car. But let's hope that he tests Ok and that Pumpkin finds a wonderful forever home to make up for his horrible start in life


----------



## cat owner again

Keep us posted. My Blanco was about 4 months when I caught him and had him neutered and then adopted him a couple of months later. He had his mom around though and she was more friendly. I think he can learn to fit into a home altho I will say my Blanco loves the outdoors and stays out all day until dark when 99.9% of the time I am able to get him in for the night.


----------



## struckers

I got in touch with the head lady for my volunteer organization, both by phone and Email. She said her fosters don't have room right now (she did mention that if he were a kitten, everyone would probably be lining up, but I digress), and that she is in a similar position as I am. She is looking for a home for a sweet stray who actually DID test positive for FIV, so it sounds like they can't do much.

On the bright side, I am going to work tomorrow and she did say that we could ask around with the other volunteers (LOTS come in on Saturdays, which is the main adoption day), so there's a chance I might find someone willing to take him on there. 

I'm a little disappointed, but I'm not giving up hope. I have more people to call; I just can't let this little guy live his whole life in a parking lot. If worse came to absolute worse, I would try to acclimate him slowly to living in my neighborhood. I know I can't help every cat (there are so many strays I see that I want to help), but this guy is really special. I will continue to update if I find someone willing to foster.


----------



## spirite

Fingers crossed that you'll run into someone tomorrow who might be able to take him in for a while!


----------



## struckers

Blah. Feeling kinda sad/frustrated right now, because while I loved cat-sitting and cleaning cages and playing with the babies where I work, I still didn't get any bites for fostering Pumpkin. ): 

Honestly, I have no idea what to do with him. I set up an appointment with my local SPCA for August 11 to have him neutered (and a bunch of other things, like get his ear mites taken care of, since I know he has a bad case of them). August 11 was the earliest date I could get, but that's three weeks from now. I *think* he will be okay, he's been in that parking lot for more than a month and a half, but when I went to feed him today he was a bit nearer to the highway than he usually is. I'm just so scared he's going to get hit (to make matters worse, on the way to the Wendy's, I saw a hit cat...) He was still a good thirty feet from the highway, and I called him back waaaaay over to the woods area where I usually feed him.

Even if I got him to the vet, got him neutered and everything else, I have literally no clue what to do with him. I'll have a cat in a trap just sitting there. My *last hope* is this woman who came up to me once when I feeding him at Wendy's and claimed to have a farm some place near by where she rescued animals on her own. She seemed a little strange, but was very sweet and seemed horrified that someone left Pumpkn there. She gave me her number and said she'd call me about trapping him, but she never did. I'm a little wary, but I'd certainly give her a call before just trying to get him in my neighborhood.

The only good news is that my mom is warming up to him a lot, and that she said if worse came to absolute worse we could keep him in a back room for a day or two, but only if he tests negative for everything and has no fleas. Which is kinda impossible, because the fleas are gonna take a few treatments. But, it's something.

I'm basically just running with whatever happens right now. I'm glad I found him, and I know I'm doing everything I can to help him. Preparing for the worse, but hoping for the best, basically. Again, I'll update later. Thanks to anyone who's kept up with this thread.


----------



## Jenny bf

Struckers, I don't know where in Louisiana you are but there are a number of shelters and rescues that specialise in cats and some sound excellent, although they could be a way from you. However maybe its worth trying some of these and see if any can help you. Louisiana Cat Rescue Groups. This way then if you get him treated and his it at youra first then maybe these can help with adoption or to take him in while finding a home. Pumpkin has become close to my heart and if I were on the right continent I would be very tempted to take him on.


----------



## KsKatt

When you've talked to people about fostering, have you showed them pics of him? Do they realize how awesomely cute he is? The first pic, of those spots made me think of a red Bengal! :lol:


----------



## struckers

Every response really warms my heart and puts a smile on my face. I'm going to be making A LOT of phone calls this week. Might try to snap a few HQ pictures, now that you mention it, KsKatt!  I really do think he might be a mix of a more exotic breed. At first, I just thought he was an ordinary spotted tabby, but he is truly spotted in a way I've never seen! I'll try to post a few more here too. 

Thank you SO much, Jenny bf. Maybe one of these shelters can help. There are plenty on the list, and not all of them are far from where I live. I know it's silly, but I am so emotional over this cat! I guess some of them really tug at your heartstrings... First things first, I'm going to try calling that lady that gave me her number, see if she can give me any useful information. If nothing goes through there, then I will try some of the other shelter numbers and see if they can help!

Every time I go I'm afraid to look at the nearby highways, but I will keep updating, and letting you guys know what's going on. Even if it's bad news. Although I am really hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## Jenny bf

Some cats just get to you like this. Felix who was my car park feral from this time last year was the same. I just could not sleep worrying about him and his brother struggling in the car park, and not knowing if he would get hit or hurt by someone. So One Friday I scooped them up in cat carriers! Into my bathroom and the to a shelter an hour and half drive away. However I could not get over Felix so we fostered him and as he and Lulu didn't hit it off he stayed till we found him his new home.
I so so want the same for this little boy, he reminds me of a previous ginger I had which may be my emotional connection. I am keeping my fingers crossed that as he is not feral but an abandonment ( make sure they know this and send his lovely photos) one of them will help out. I wish your mom would let you bring him to your home until then but I know thats not a possibility. I am wishing very hard for a Happy Ending to Pumpkin's story.


----------



## Arianwen

He is darker than my late, great Shadow(dog trainer and then some) but other than that just like him. I'd have him like a shot if he was here! Every feral / semi feral needs flea and worm treatment - it isn't a problem. You are being brilliant - keep going!


----------



## struckers

Whew! I didn't make any calls today because the other day he just wasn't there, and he's *always* there. My only sense of comfort was that were was extra food someone had put down, and I thought maybe he didn't come because he had already eaten and it was sweltering outside. So I stopped by today and there he was, rolling over in the grass lol. I guess he was just too hot to get up, especially when his belly was already full.

So, I come bearing more pics, not news. Still processing the fact that he's okay (I know, I sound like a worried mom, he's a tomcat, not a baby, but). I wanted to get a few decent pics if I make any sort of flyer to give to adoption shelters (or people) so that they can really see his spots. What do you guys think? Keep in mind he moves around *a lot* and I am not a good photographer to begin with. Not to mention these are all taken with my phone, lol. I got a bunch, but these were the best. I know the last one isn't that good, but he had rolled over on his belly for .5 seconds and I had to show it! 

So what do you guys think? Some sort of Bengal-mix, maybe?


----------



## spirite

:luv !!!

Yes, I really do think he must be a mix, though I don't know of what. I don't think the average DSH has those long hind legs that he does.

I totally see why you included that last pic! What an adorable expression!

And I think we all understand how you can get so attached to a stray or a feral. Once you start taking care of one, you really start to care what happens. And with some cats, that bond is really special.


----------



## struckers

I have no clue what he might be! I was throwing "Bengal" out there because of the spots, but I really don't know too much about pedigree cats, which is funny because I'm such a cat fanatic lol.

Thank you! I feel like a proud mama when people think he's cute! 

Small update: I ran into the lady that actually saw him get dumped again since apparently she feeds him too sometimes, and I let her know that I was planning on trapping him and trying to find him a home so she wouldn't be worrying when he randomly disappears. As we were talking, a Wendy's employee was leaving to go to her car and she was asking about the cat. She mentioned that the manager was getting a little irked by the food bowls and because apparently Pumpkin has, at some point, tried to leap into the Wendy's drive-thru window to get at food. (While a very serious situation, I can't help but find the idea of him doing this a tad funny, what an image!) 

Both myself and the lady who saw him get thrown out keep one small food and water bowl set waaaay in the back where there is a pretty thick area of forest growing, hidden under bushes. There *is* somebody who has, twice already, dumped what looked like an entire bag of cat food in the parking lot, which is probably what the manager means. Whenever I stop by and see his I always have a trashbag handy and clean up any mess others have made. I've also slowly migrated him over to the very back of the Wendy's where this a large forest area. He was seeming to favor being closer to the street and hanging under parked cars when I first met him, so I'm very happy he's keeping to the back a lot more. The fact that he gets a consistent meal every day will also deter him from jumping into the drive-thru window since he's not fond of people to begin. I can't imagine him doing it myself, he's so skittish. He must have been very hungry.

But all this has done is cement the fact that he needs to get out of there, and fast. August 11th cannot come quickly enough. At this point, my game plan is to get him neutered and tested and deflea'd among other things, and if a home doesn't show up I guess I'm a) going to attempt to convince my mom to let him stay inside in the back room for a few days so that I can buy some time to find him a foster home or b) do basically the same thing, but he will have to a backyard kitty. Here's to hoping my mom comes around? She is very fond of the little guy.

What do you guys think of pinning a few flyers to the different vets I go to? I think it'd definitely be better to wait until after I have him neutered and treated because I won't be able to guarantee anyone he's healthy until them. Not to mention I'd basically be advertising for adopting a random feral cat I feed and can make no promise of where he'd even *be* on a day-to-day basis. Sigh.

This is very rambly, but I wanted to add a cute little anecdote from today: I went by to feed him a little later than usual today because I got tied up, thinking he wouldn't mind too much since it seems like the other lady feeds him pretty regularly too. But he was very hungry and grouchy when I got there. At first when I was pouring him food, he was rubbing on my leg (I was internally freaking out, lol!), but then he immediately seemed to realize what he was doing and scratched my hand pretty hard when I was putting out the food. OOPS. Hasn't anyone ever told him not to bite the hand that feeds-- literally?? He's lucky he's so cute! :lol:


----------



## Jenny bf

Yes definitely get posters up in vets of him. I would though see if you can move him to your home as it would be hard to get people prepared to take a cat home straight from the car park. I know you are trying everything but I would also try to get your mom to agree to take him now as the Wendy's Manager may decide Pumpkin must go as it affects his business. That would be just awful news. Think moving him is becoming a bit urgent.


----------



## struckers

Oh, sorry if I didn't make it clear in my post, he's being moved in less than two weeks. That was the earliest I could get the appointment to take him to the vet to get neutered (August 11). Even if I *can't* convince my mom to adopt him or even find him a permanent home or foster home, he is definitely being moved to a safer location, because staying in the Wendy's parking lot is definitely not an option.

(I even told the manager we are in the process of trapping him, and I reiterated again to the employee he's being moved *very* soon, so please don't call animal control on him!)


----------



## Mochas Mommy

The pictures aren't the best....but he does have the profile of a Bengal with the larger back legs and shape. The spots *COULD* be rosettes, but I can't see them clearly. Does he have "mascara" around his eyes and a band on his throat? Is his stomach spotted as well? (I have photos of my bengals on the Mystikal Fire thread right now....they are purebreds...if you would like to compare.)

If he is a bengal, he probably is a mix. Purebreds are VERY expensive and often the contracts state you have to return them to the breeder if you no longer want it. He could have Bengal traits...meaning he isn't the easiest cat to have in the house...they are VERY high energy and high maintenace. If he isn't neutered, he would spray a LOT in a house!


----------



## struckers

He doesn't have the mascara look around his eyes, but his belly is *very* noticeably spotted. It was very striking when he rolled over. Unfortunately, you can't really see it in that pic I posted (especially since he very sporadically rolls over and pounces up when he's playing). I'm sure, if he is anything, he's definitely mixed. Not purebred, but it's still pretty noticeable he isn't your average DSH. I'm hoping that perhaps since he isn't the average DSH that maybe people will be more willing to foster or even adopt... (Your kitties are gorgeous, btw!)


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Thanks! I think they are too...even when they are fighting or being naughty!

Hopefully he is more "something else" to make the adopting/fostering go smoothly. Bengals are very high energy/maintenace cats...and if he has been on his own for a while, he may be quite set in his ways....which means a lot of patience and love will be needed.


----------



## KsKatt

Does your Mom know the effort you are putting in to helping this boy? 
Please sit down with her and ask for a temporary (inside) room. The fact that he is not neutered scares me. The risks of cars, dogs, disease, cruel people are an every day thing and being a tom makes him ever so much more at risk. If he smells a female in heat he is just as likely to run, blindly, across a road. 
Ask the lady if he could stay, if she has a secure room in her barn. Feed room, hay room, tack room, high sided stall. 
Do put up posters. In a vet clinic is great, you know the people believe in using a vet! Plus the vet, or staff, could be a reference. Just because someone responds to a poster does not mean they have to get him. You can pick and choose!


----------



## struckers

So funny you mention my mom and him coming inside, KsKatt: I have gotten her to agree to letting him temporarily live inside a back room in our after his neutering until I can find him a permanent home, which is an AMAZING feat considering at first she was completely dead set against it. 

Today, he rubbed all over my legs and let me pet him a bit. I was completely stunned. He has let me touch him before and has even touched me on his own accord, but never so much! He was meowing happily at me and continued to rub on me until he settled down for his evening dinner.  I'm very happy it seems that, although you have to gain his trust, that once you have it he will let you pet him. I'm hoping being brought inside and living with humans in a safe environment will help him as well. The back room in my house is a pretty big room, and I imagine he won't want to have a huge, open space anyway as he will be pretty scared.


----------



## struckers

Quick update: so his appointment is in exactly a week now. I have completely gained his trust over the last few days. He lets me do whatever I want now, assuming I don't try to pick him up. I can pet him, he rubs against and nuzzles me. It's truly an amazing feeling. I'm so worried that by trying to trap him I'm going to completely break that trust, and it will take months for him to like me (or any other human) again. Any advice?

I'm thinking of maybe bringing a cat carrier with me tomorrow and letting him smell it. Might even put some food in it. I also left a message for the lady that was interested in taking him, I will update if she calls back.


----------



## KsKatt

Bless your heart! If my experience says anything, I had the exact same fear, my boys acted like they did not connect anything bad to me. They were even friendlier after all was done.
Have you tried sitting down, to see if he'll get on your lap? If he does do not push it, just pet him and don't try to hold him. I've had several cats that would love on me but not let me pick them up. They take their own time.:wink:
Put food in the carrier then back away. If he gets comfortable, proceed slowly. Give him a chance to feel safe before getting close, moving the door back and forth just an inch at a time. On the last day don't be afraid to close the door and pick it up even if Pumpkin does get scared. A carrier would be a lot more comfortable than a trap! 
You are doing a great job!!:thumb:kittyball


----------



## spirite

Wow, what great news! Your mom's going to let him stay for a little bit (at least...), and he trusts you now!

I wouldn't worry too much about losing his trust, even though you haven't had a very long relationship with him yet. I had a similar experience to KsKatt's with my stray. I don't know when the last time was that he'd been confined in a carrier - at least 4 years - and he was totally freaked out. Serenaded me the whole way to and from the emergency vet. When we got back, I opened the carrier and he bolted. I was so afraid he wouldn't come back, but when I went out with food a few hours later, he poked his head through the railing on the deck. When he didn't see the carrier, he came right up and rubbed against my legs, purring. 

It's almost like they know that being put in a carrier means that someone cares about them. 

And my little guy was an absolute sweetheart at the vet (all 3 times, and with all 3 different vets...) - it was just being confined that really upset him.


----------



## struckers

Okay, that's good to know at least. I don't think if it's a cat carrier or a cat trap that he's going to care one way or the other, they're both going to be scary. And I suppose him walking into a cat trap on his own (with food) would be better than somehow getting him into a cat carrier (even if I could lure him with food). Whew. That's a relief. 

Talked to the lady, by the way. She was super sweet and said that she is currently fostering seven 4-week-old kittens she found, and while she couldn't take him herself she knows many different people that might. She said she would 100% call me back. So that's good! And like my mom said, we can always house him here for a day or two while she finds someone. Finger crossed!


----------



## spirite

It would definitely make your life easier if he walks into whatever it is - trap or carrier - on his own! 

And this is really good news that there may be someone who can foster him. I will keep my fingers crossed that this all works out!


----------



## Jenny bf

Haven't been on you thread for a short while and it's great to see there is a plan coming together for Pumpkin. This all sounds promising. Try the carrier idea as someone suggested. As that might help to catch him when the time comes. Not many cats don't get stressed by being confined so don't worry about that or breaking his trust as in the long run it is all to Pumpkin's benefit.


----------



## struckers

The day looms nearer, lol! My stomach is a mess of knots every time I think about it, but I know it's 100% in his best interest. My mom and dad have both taken off work Monday to help transport him to and from the vet and help take care of him, as they've both become very invested in him, and even my brother is offering help, and he's not much of an animal person lol. My dad has also offered to take him for a few days at his house, so it's definitely set that he will be very well taken care of until we find his forever home. While I would've gotten help from my family either way, I definitely don't think it hurts that Pumpkin is a very personable cat once you get to know him. 

I noticed today when I visited him with my friend that he was even receptive to her, as long as I was nearby. He let her pet him after a bit of coaxing and reassuring from me. Good to know all he needed to see was not all people are bad! This thread will be receiving all sorts of updates on Sunday/Monday-- hopefully positive ones! Thanks for the support, everyone.


----------



## Jenny bf

Struckers, this all sounds great and I am so happy for you that both your parents have agreed to help the lovely Pumpkin. It sounds really positive that he is showing signs of being so people friendly. This bodes well for a Forever Home in the future.


----------



## spirite

Oh wow, he must be a pretty special kitty to have gotten your whole family so concerned about his well-being! And OMG your mom and your dad get medals - taking off from work in order to get him to the vet! 

You've done a wonderful job - can't wait to have updates!


----------



## medleymisty

I just read this whole thread, and oh man do I hope this all works out for Pumpkin. I will be eagerly looking for your updates. *crosses fingers*


----------



## struckers

Didn't work out well... I just brought the cat carrier since he trusts me so much, and it worked well at first. I got him to walk half-in half-out and nudged his butt in. Except then he panicked and backed out whist scratching my arm up.  To make matter worse, he seems pretty scared of me now. I put out a bit of food since it seemed he was hungry but he made it clear he wasn't coming near me. He did let pet him while he was eating, but after he ran off (usually we stay there for a bit and I pet him while he lounges in the sun). 

Safe to say I'm pretty torn up right now. Not only did I not catch him, but I also broke his trust. Or a good portion of it. Granted, he seemed irritated more than betrayed, but it doesn't make me feel any better. I know this isn't about me, but it also means he doesn't trust people anymore. The only good to come out of it is that he DID eat a Capstar. So I'm sure he's feeling better (he was covered in fleas).

I'm not sure what to do. I'm going to try again with the actual cat trap, I guess, but I just wish someone more experienced could help. It hurt more than anything to see him so scared and confused of me. I don't know what I'm doing, and neither does my family, even if we mean well. My brother wanted to wrap him in a towel (while someone held him down) and force him in. I made it clear that was the opposite of a good idea.


----------



## struckers

Okay, just called the woman who I was talking to before and she gave me some good advice. She said she's talking to her organizations and that she's well-prepared to help capture him if I'm okay with it. On her property, she apparently has lots of kennels and rescues cats and dogs all the time. I'm calling her back tomorrow once I get in touch with the SPCA and have them help me reschedule an appointment. I think she realized that I'm way in over my head....

She told me not to give up though. I won't, this cat means too much to me, even if he does wind up hating me for it.


----------



## spirite

struckers, don't feel bad. Give him a couple of days; I'm sure he'll come around - and probably pretty quickly. 

But since he freaked out when you tried to get him in the carrier, the next timeyou'll probably need to have someone who's used to doing this to help you. It sounds like you're in the same boat I was in. I was too afraid of losing my stray's trust to really be firm and no-nonsense about putting him in the carrier. And I think that if you're not confident and you hesitate at all, cats will pick up on that and panic. 

The first time I tried to out-sly my guy, I ended up having to admit defeat after about 40 minutes. The next time, I called my professional catsitter, who scruffed him while I held the carrier on end and then sort of poured him in. Even my Celia has backed her way out of a carrier like your guy did, even though I thought I was blocking her way and there was no way she could back out. 

Is there a TNR group, or a rescue you can call? If not, maybe you could call your vet and explain the situation. They might be able to suggest someone who might help, or who knows, maybe one of the vet techs would even be willing to help. It would be a bonus if you didn't need to bring the trap, just in case he's watching from somewhere. He might be more willing to go in, and less likely to run from you the next time he sees you.

I think it would be pretty hard for anyone to hold him down, and pretty hard for your brother to burrito him, unless both the person holding him and your brother both have lots of experience doing this. And I also think you're right that this wouldn't be the best idea. I hope you can find someone who's used to trapping strays and ferals to help!


----------



## spirite

Oh, I was writing and didn't see your last post.

That's great! He won't hate you - especially if you can manage to lurk somewhere where he can't see you.  He might be skittish for a while, but it's really the idea of being confined that makes him panic. Once he's free again, he'll calm down. And don't forget that kitties are smart. You're the one who's been feeding him and paying attention to him, which he obviously likes. So I really doubt he'd just never come near you again.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

He won't hate you for it...cats are pretty forgiving when you consistently show you care. 

You did better than we ever did with Mocha. I recall one time trying to get her into the car....my son was the bravest one and he ended up with some pretty nice scratches AND she peed all over him. She still loved him that night. Pumpkin will love you again.


----------



## struckers

You guys have no idea how much your words comfort me. If I'm being honest I might have gone home and cried my eyes out from pure exhaustion. Very hard day. We spent several hours there with him to no avail. He then laid several feet away from us and rolled on his belly like he had no care in the world, lol.

Thank you for sharing with me your own cat-catching stories. Don't worry, this thread will not end until I have a caught cat! I think you're right though, spirite, I need someone with me who's had experience. The woman (Ms. Linda) is this super sweet older woman who sounds like she has many years of cat-catching under her belt. She also explained to me that he wouldn't hate me, and that you'd be hurting him more by leaving him there and not trying. She explained how what she usually does is exactly what you said, spirite -- she scruffs them and then pours them into an up-turned carrier. I know she has traps, but she almost made it sound like sometimes it's easier and quicker just to do that!

Disheartening, but I am okay now. Just needed some words of comfort. I'm calling her first thing in the morning right after I reschedule with the SPCA and I will then update everyone here.


----------



## spirite

This little guy is SO lucky to have someone like you who's so emotionally vested in his well-being! I can imagine how discouraging it was to have such high hopes and spend so much time and trying to catch him, only to see him keep his distance from you. It must have been emotionally pretty draining.

But he's not scared of you - he's just reaaaallly unsure about being stuck in a small space with no way out. My stray is the absolute sweetest little kitty, but after 5+ years being completely outdoors, he absolutely does not tolerate being confined - even to my 2-story house, so a cat carrier was pretty terrifying.

With Ms. Linda's help, you should be able to get him. And for someone experienced like she is, I'm sure it's a 2-second job - though it helps to have a second person there to make sure the kitty's back paws are all the way in the carrier so they can't grab onto the edges of the opening. It's amazing how many extra paws they seem to sprout when you're trying to get them in! 

Do keep us posted - we're all rooting for you!


----------



## medleymisty

*hugs you A LOT* You are a very awesome person, you know.

It'll work out. Promise.


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh Struckers that must have been so frustrating but tough love and being quite firm with getting him into the carrier can be difficult to do. Hoping the SPCA can get you an early appointment. Ms Linda sounds fab and other posters here are right, it's not you he's annoyed by its the carrier and space. Keep us posted and hoping for success soon xx


----------



## struckers

Came here for a quick check before bed since I just can't get everything off my mind, and once again I blown away by everyone's support. Thank you, truly. Ms. Linda is one of the most fabulous human beings I've ever met, if I might say so myself. Her entire life is devoted to these animals, and considering she was just a stranger I happened to meet in a parking lot, she has been more than I could have ever asked for in terms of help.

Something that's helped me too is realizing that, even at his most upset, he isn't nearly as upset as I was. I'm taking it personally and dealing with the situation almost as if he were a person whose feelings I hurt, and I need to not do that (even if it is hard). He's a cat who, while I'm sure is appreciative of my kindness and food, isn't thinking about it in the same way that I am. If he didn't have such huge, scared eyes it might be a bit easier though haha.

Keeping that in mind and figuring out a game plan with Ms. Linda tomorrow (the clock is set for 7AM!), I am ready to move forward with a new plan that is hopefully more effective lol. Whew. Who knew this little kitty could cause so much trouble!


----------



## struckers

The new appointment is on August 20. The day before I start university again, ugh, but at least it wasn't *the day*. I left Ms. Linda a message, I'm assuming she's very busy, but I'm sure she'll call back as soon as she can. It could be worse than 9 days, I suppose. Getting ready to go feed him right now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers you're Awesome!! You'll get him yet! Hang in there!
We're all pulling for a Success with your endeavor to save him!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## struckers

Thank you! 

Silly kitty is silly.






A picture, since I haven't posted any recently.

He's certainly forgiven me. He came running over whining as he usually does and rubbed on my legs while I was pouring him food.

I also attached a string to a little $1 toy I grabbed at the dollar store the other day, and while yesterday when I tried playing around with it he seemed scared, he dashed after it today. You can tell he doesn't quite know how to play like a normal cat, a consequence of, I'm assuming, probably being taken from his mom and siblings too early. He also scratched me worse today when we were playing (when he reached up to get at the toy he got me good, lol) than he did yesterday when I tried to catch him! 

Ms. Linda lives in an area in Mississippi (still only about a 45 min drive from where I live) that is very rural and she said oftentimes calls don't go through. I'm thinking maybe that's what happened, but I will still wait to try again until tomorrow since there is nothing either of us can do right now anyway. The only problem is that she goes on vacation next week, which is around the time I will be attempting to trap him again. I have to decide if I'd rather prolong his appointment and wait for her, or if I'm going to bite the bullet and do it myself. I'm not keen on doing so, but I just don't have the time to spare like your average person trapping a cat, since he is in the location that he is. It seems he doesn't go by the Wendy's building much at all anymore, but all it would take is one complaint... 

RIP Robin Williams, also. This week has been a sad one. ):


----------



## spirite

Oh there's the cutie! I hope you're feeling reassured now that you still have your buddy.  

If I were you, I'd probably want to wait until Ms. Linda could help you trap him - though it's incredibly courageous of you to be willing to just go ahead and try again by yourself! After all, you do need the actual cat for the appointment...  

And it's really great news that he's no longer so close to the parking lot. I think you said there was a wooded area or something behind the restaurant where you were feeding him?

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll be able to communicate with her tomorrow and set something up for before she goes away!


----------



## struckers

Very reassured! I want to wait until Ms. Linda can help, but I might wind up doing it on my own anyway. She still hasn't called me back. ): I don't blame her, I know this is a lot and she's older and would be donating her spare time, but I can't help but be disappointed. I'm not giving up hope that she won't call back. However I think, if she doesn't call back or isn't able to help, I'll first try to find him another home, but if that doesn't work then my family might keep him as an inside/outside or just outside kitty (depending on how he reacts to being indoors). I can't imagine, despite hate having outside cats, that he would be able to live strictly indoors. He looks so at home in the wild. 

I really hope someone will want to adopt him. But my whole family does love him a lot, and if no one is willing all I can do is let him stay here and hope he acclimates okay to living here. Our neighborhood is relatively quiet and safe, and I honestly don't have many other options. He just needs out of that parking lot.

But, not all hope is lost. Ms. Linda could easily call back and offer to take him and adopt him out through one of her organizations. There is always different situations that might arise. I'm keeping my chin up, because I know Pumpkin needs it.


----------



## spirite

struckers said:


> However I think, if she doesn't call back or isn't able to help, I'll first try to find him another home, but if that doesn't work then my family might keep him as an inside/outside or just outside kitty (depending on how he reacts to being indoors).


Wow! I didn't think that was a possibility. Mr. Pumpkin really has no idea how much better his life would be if he would just cooperate and get into a carrier!  

I hope you hear from Ms. Linda, but I wonder if you still wouldn't be able to find someone else to help? I'm not saying that I don't think you can do it by yourself - you certainly have the desire and the determination! - but it would be a lot easier with 2 people, and a lot less stressful for you.


----------



## struckers

Certainly my mom and brother, at the least, would be there. Hopefully more. But I do wish someone with more experience might help. 

So I finally got in touch with Ms. Linda. Turns out she was just busy, but had called multiple cat shelters and sanctuaries in the area looking for an extra space for the little guy. No luck so far, but she's on good terms with all of them so she says not to give up hope. I'm going to try calling some myself tomorrow. Ms. Linda did say that, even if she can't take him herself, she's hoping she'll be able to come out that way Aug. 19 to at least help. If not, I'm tempted to maybe ask one of the ladies I work with just to come help trap him.

Of course I would rather him have a really permanent home from someone who really wants another cat (I love him, but I certainly don't need any more! Five's a crowd, lol!), but he's welcome to stay as an outside and sometimes inside kitty for as long as he wishes with us. My mom said that would be perfectly fine, especially considering how she's grown to love him so much. Wish he could stay permanently inside, but not only would that be too many cats in this small house be a little overwhelming (for both us and the cats), but I have a feeling he's going to be screaming to get outside within a few minutes inside. He seems to really love his freedom.

I also came up with a few different plans if he evades the cat trap. Considering how scared he was the carrier after we tried to get him in it, I doubt he'll go near the thing, no matter how hungry he is... We'll see though! He was in good spirits tonight and looked interested in the inside of the car. Lol, he's more than welcome just to jump on in on his own!


----------



## spirite

How great that you got to know this woman! It sounds like she could be a real resource for you, should you ever find yourself in another similar situation (I hope not, but you never know!). 

Yes, I don't doubt that your little guy wouldn't take well to being indoors...I know other members have successfully turned even ferals into indoor-only kitties, but that's a huge commitment.  I had to keep my stray in overnight last night so we could go to the vet this morning. I think I got 2 hours of sleep: he was yowling to be let out. He's a super affectionate kitty, but I still had my catsitter come help me get him into his carrier, and it took two tries, even though she's an expert at this. Two tries and several scratches for both of us. Part of it was that the carrier was small, so there wasn't much room to try to get his hind legs in. I've already been forgiven, though.  

The trick is going to be to pull the carrier out at the last minute. Maybe you can disguise it somehow, or hide it behind something? Ooh, and based on my experience today, the bigger the carrier, the easier! 

About the car: the first time I took Mr. Casper to the emergency vet, that's what I tried, since he'd hopped right into the car before. But the minute I went to close the door, he tried to jump out. He probably ended up with a bruise . But he won...


----------



## struckers

So, this deserves an update, lol. I was going to wait until tomorrow, which is the day we're going to try to catch him again, but today when we went by we were in a for a shock (my mom comes with me usually, because she's quite fond of him now too!) We pull up and the Wendy's appears shutdown! There is yellow tape all around it, and tarps all over it. Turns out they are renovating. They have done this to several other nearby Wendy's, but there had been no signs saying it was going to happen, so we weren't expecting it. Luckily, the back entrance we usually use to get in which connect with a Wal-Greens parking lot wasn't taped off, so we were able to pull up as we usually do. 

But, unfortunately, Pumpkin uses peoples' cars to hide under when it rains because there really isn't any other cover (not even an overhang). I didn't really like him hiding under the cars, but there was no way I could keep him from doing it, and at least it provided him cover. He must have been accustomed to running away when people came out to come back to their car. He also uses the forest area and hides in the bushes, which helps but still leaves him wet. We used a little tarp-like thing someone had left behind and made a sort of over-hang in the bushes, but he seemed scared of it. Sigh. One day left, and I am determined to get him! He needs out of there, and soon! I'm sure he hides in the forest when the workers are making lots of noise, but I'm still worried. Thank God we're trapping him tomorrow.

But talk about giving me a heart attack, lol!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Aw Geeze, Struckers, that's got to be worrisome!!
I hope you are able to get him tomorrow!!
All Paws Crossed!!
Sharon


----------



## spirite

struckers, I was just reading this thread in the Meet My Kitty section: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/289401-introduction.html

The poster has a lot of experience trapping cats and in post #7 offers a couple of tips that you might find helpful - I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow!


----------



## struckers

"Once you've spooked them with an unsuccessful attempt, it's not going to happen that day." I can certainly attest to this! Even with Pumpkin as friendly as he is, lol! A very experienced cat trapper indeed. My brother and mom are coming with me tomorrow, and we have quite a few tricks we're going to try to pull. These are very helpful tips, though, especially since I do plan on TNR'ing the ones I feed at my university eventually. 

Thanks for the well wishes. We'll be trapping him some time between 4-5 CST, and I'll report back once he's settled (assuming it goes well). Even if it doesn't, I'm not giving up. This kitty will get trapped one way or another!!


----------



## struckers

So, I was cleaning cages at Petsmart for START (the animal rescue I work for), and my mom and brother offered to try to grab him without me, since they know it stresses me out so much. Which is fine, since I probably wouldn't have been too much help lol. But apparently they couldn't get him. Which is unsurprising, we're definitely going to have to use the actual trap. They were apparently thinking if one of them could hold him my brother could snatch him up and "pour" him into an upturned cage. But apparently he turned into Mr. Wild Cat the second they tried. 

Well, there's another appointment available for Friday. So not a long wait at all. This cat is going to get trapped one way or another!  Not too disappointed this time, since I wasn't there to witness the failure, lol. Cat trap it is.


----------



## struckers

Quick question: we were planning on putting him in a larger cage overnight (and then later bringing him inside after he's de-fleaed and tested negative for FIV and FeLV), but I think it would be impossible to get him BACK in the trap to go to the vet. Would it be cruel to have him stay in the cat trap overnight outside? We could put him in our shed, there's ventilation and animals wouldn't be able to get in. But I feel like he would be completely losing it. It's a pretty small trap. Thoughts?


----------



## spirite

Aw, he is making it difficult! But I'm not surprised either, especially since he probably doesn't know your mom and brother the way he knows you. 

I agree that he would be completely freaked out in that trap if you leave him in it overnight. However, depending on the type of trap it is, one of the tips that Silvestris offered might work to get him back and forth from the trap to carrier/cage. It was to put the trap and cage/carrier end to end so that the openings are facing each other and pretty much touching. Leave the trap closed, open the cage or carrier door, but put a piece of cardboard (or something) in front of it. Then open the trap door and slide the piece of cardboard up so kitty will run into the other confining space without realizing it. I think that's brilliant. But again, I don't know how the trap door on the trap you'll be using operates; hopefully this strategy will work!


----------



## struckers

That's what I thought, and I've actually been contemplating this method. It really depends on how he's reacting. If he's still panicking by this point, he's liable to run straight out of the cage and into the trap without blinking. But I'm afraid he'll cower in the back of the cage and not want to move. I suppose only doing it will really give me any answers.

The head of START, whom I'm pretty close to, offered as a last resort her door-drop traps. Definitely something to think about if leaving the trap and letting him trap himself doesn't work.

I wonder if Pumpkin really is one of those really hard-to-trap cats, or if it's just because I'm inexperienced. Probably both.


----------



## KsKatt

Wow, have a crazy few days and miss sooooo much!:shock:
You have a double hardship; you're inexperience and the fact you care so much about this boy! When your heart is involved you're afraid of making him not like you, you can't help it, none of us want to someone we love to mistrust us. The inexperience can make it hard to hold on as tightly as you need to. You have to be able to take a deep breath, steel your nerves and do what you have to do. The odds against you physically hurting him are astronomical. You have to hold tightly, hold him like you'll never let him go (even though you do:smile Be yourself to get close to him, if that's the way you go, but be ready to get serious and put your feelings aside.
Look in the mirror and say, "I will do this" until you know it!:kittyturn


----------



## struckers

Exactly to everything you just said, KsKatt! It has indeed been a few crazy weeks, and then of course I come down with an awful chest infection right as all this is going on, and my classes started up Thursday. Oh boy!

So it turns out his appointment actually isn't until THIS Friday, so Thursday will be another round of fun for all of us. But, I did have to share this. I went by to feed him today and he was purring up a storm. First time I've ever heard him purr like this. His whole chest was rumbling and he let me scratch him under his chin and he was just all lovey-dovey today. So I talk to him and pet him for a long while while he eats until the mosquitoes become too much to bear (I know, I have to keep heartworms in mind for him, too) and then I start walking back to my car. As always, he follows and yells and winds through my legs, but this time he walked right up to my car door, even closer than he ever has before and stuck his head in to peek around.

So I very gently lifted him off the ground and placed him in my car, just to see. He went limp in my arms and stood on the floor for about a second pretty calmly before seeing the cage that I had in the back seat, then he immediately jumped out. But he didn't run and he continued winding on my legs. I'm not sure what to do with this information, but it's certainly not bad news.  And he's certainly very attached to me, lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers, it's starting to sound very promising!!!
All Paws Crossed!!


----------



## struckers

Ughhh, it just got even more dire to catch him on Thursday. When I went to feed him today he had a worm hanging out of his butt, and I'm 99% sure it's a roundworm. I thought at first it was a piece of grass/pine needle he had eaten and was being expelled, but it definitely moved! Poor boy. He really needs to get taken to the vet.


----------



## struckers

I talked a little bit to the woman who I work with at the animal organization. She is very knowledgeable about this stuff and seems to think it was a tapeworm, as they are very common in our area due to flea infestations. 

But I'm not sure still after reading up on it some more. It was long and stringy and hanging about two inches out of his anus (and there was clearly more of it). From all the descriptions I've read, that sounds more like a roundworm. If we aren't able to catch him Thursday I'm probably going to have to admit defeat and get someone who is professionally able to, even if it means paying them. It's just been too long and we have such little resources available. I still want to try this Thursday of course. 

On another note, he does swallow pills. Each time we have attempted trapping him we have been giving him a Capstar prior before we try to transport him and he swallows it easy when mixed with a spoonful of tuna. Should I just wait until I can get him to a clinic or should I try to give him a remedy? I'm not sure what type of worms he has. I know intestinal parasites generally aren't life-threatening (at least early on), but I am still very worried. I'm trying to distance myself a bit from getting so emotionally involved but the idea of him sitting out there with worms is making me mad with worry!


----------



## Jenny bf

I don't think it will hurt him if you give him the worm medicine for tape and if it does turn out at the vet its the round worm then they will treat. I would be inclined to agree with your friend. I think you have to be very firm yourself and with getting him Thursday as hard as that will be and however much he fights. This is all for his own good. He is sounding more and more like he is going to make a great addition to a family so this is all for his long term good. I am so anxious along with you for him to be in and treated and on his way to a new life.


----------



## spirite

Oh no, poor little guy! But as Jenny said, it's really a great sign that he's showing so much friendliness. The fact that you can get him to take pills is amazing - I've had my girls for 12.5 years and there's only one pill that I can get them to take without their knowing it.

Good luck on Thursday!! I'm excited for you - just keep remembering that it's absolutely necessary that you catch him and you'll succeed. Maybe he'll even make it easy for you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers...You can do it, you can do it, you can do it!!
All Paws Crossed for you and him!
Sharon


----------



## struckers

OH MY GOODNESS. The day I have had! First off, I've been at school since 5am, got off at 5pm, went straight home and went out with the cage and some food. First things first, no, we didn't get him, but it's not that simple. He will go no where near the cage if left unattended with food in it. He didn't even glance at it, and let me tell you, he was *STARVING*. When I got there, he was screaming and crying and he was actually more hungry than usual, I guess because I was a little later than usual. Anyway, I petted him a bit and talked to him and then set up the trap, opening his favorite soft food and hard food and putting it on top of the newspaper I had set in the trap. He really wasn't that scared of the trap, but seemed to *instantly* know what it is. He wasn't fooled for a second. Anyway, I drove off and waited. And waited. I came back. He's sitting a good 30 feet away from the trap calmly bathing himself, waiting for me to come back like, "what?! You think I'm going in *there* to eat it??" It was getting dark and it had been about an hour and every time I'd check (it was from very far away and he definitely didn't know it was me) he wasn't even remotely glancing at it. I couldn't leave the trap for several hours; there are people and animals about, and it was getting dark. I just really don't think it'd be a safe option. Either way, I waited a bit longer, and it was clear he wasn't going to even sniff the food near it. He's rather starve. Perhaps if I left it out for several days and he literally starved himself, but no way was he going near it that night.

But here's the kicker: when I went to unset the trap and figure something else out, he starts going in!! Like, as long as I was there, maybe he would trust me to go in. It took some coaxing, but I eventually got him to eat from inside the trap, but only if his food bowl was in it. Anyone with experience with these traps knows you can't fit a whole bowl behind the little trigger, so I just scooped some out and pushed it farther back. Keep in mind, I'm moving very slowly, because every little movement is startling him into running away and each time I'm having to coax him back. He just wasn't interested in any of the food outside of his bowl. He knew the bowl meant his food, and if I was there it was safe. But there was no way to move it behind the trigger. Maybe if I had done it a bit different, but...

Eventually, he is all the way in the cage and all I have to do is push him in maybe an inch and press the latch so it closes. Easy enough, right? You do not even understand this cat. He's the sweetest thing, but enclosed, he turns completely feral. The instant he felt that I was trying to move in to push the latch down, he turned into a literal Houdini. My mom said he did the same thing when she had been so close to grabbing him that day. If he feels trapped at all, he will literally break his own legs getting out. Maybe I don't have a lot of experience with ferals, but this completely blew my mind with the way he reacted. Needless to say, he escaped past me so fast I didn't even see it happen. My mom, who was watching the whole thing, said it happened in less than a nanosecond. 

Wow, I am high on adrenaline still. That was so intense. I am so, so disappointed yet again, but we were so *close*. Even still, I don't think I can do this own my own. I want to be able to help him, but I think I need to know when to ask for help. Which is what I'm definitely going to do. Ms. Gretchen (woman I volunteer for) has offered to let me use her drop-trap and I'm hoping she will help; I think she might, especially if I just ask for help trapping and I have all the money necessary to take care of him afterwards. 

This is so long-winded and weirdly worded, but I am still sorta shaking. I was so close, he was literally in the trap... He ran out and afterwards was clearly not trying it again that day, lol. So I fed him, and he rubbed up on my legs as if nothing happened. Grrrrrrrrr. I am so disappointed too because maybe if I had waited a second longer I could have coaxed him into stepping onto the trigger, but it's so weird, I swear he knew. I think he out-smarted the trap. ): I know I didn't use it the way it was meant to work, but if you had been there, you would have seen there was no way he was going near it. He's too clever.


----------



## spirite

Aw struckers, I'm sorry you didn't get him. I totally get how stressful the situation is, and every time you can't get him in, your stress level goes up just a little bit more. It's exactly what I went through with Mr. Casper.

Mr. Casper is suuuuuper sweet, but the minute he feels like he's going to be confined, I see sheer desperation and panic. But then as soon as the scare is over, he's right back to his super friendly self (which is what earned him his name).

So honestly, I'm not all that surprised that he evaded capture again. Kitties who have been living outside and have had to fend for themselves for a long time have incredibly well-developed survival instincts. They can definitely sense what they consider to be dangerous to them, and anything that means they'd be trapped (not literally, necessarily) represents a danger. He wouldn't have survived this long if he wasn't able to avoid potentially harmful situations and to outsmart every living thing that's crossed paths with him.

You'll get him eventually. Each time, you've learned something new that'll help you in the end. I hope you'll be able to team up with Ms. Gretchen or someone else. While one human is probably no match for Pumpkin, two humans might be!


----------



## struckers

Thank you for your continuing support, it's actually really cathartic to be able to come post here with my woes after he evades capture each time.  My first thought after finally calming down was, "okay, now to write it all out!" I only wish I had a camera for my face when he just randomly decided to walk into the trap. It was probably priceless...

It's a shame too, because if it had been a cat carrier instead of the trap, I would have been able to just shut the door behind him! But, as I'm sure you know, the handle-latch-thing pulls up at a straight angle, and letting it "slam" down would have just sort of knocked him out of the cage instead of in. ): It's true when you say that I learn something new each time, however. I believe this is Take #3 in Catching Pumpkin and each time we've definitely gotten closer. Looking back on it now, the first attempt was so ill-planned, I can't believe I ever thought it would work. But then, I've learned much more about how he reacts as an individual cat and what to expect! 

The updates will keep coming in, however slowly. I want to plan it this time with someone who has experience! Turns out the workers renovating Wendy's was a bit of a blessing -- it cleared out the entire area, and he is long-gone in the surrounding forest when they are working. Looks like they'll be a long while too, which buys me some time.


----------



## deanna79

If he is scared of the trap and it seems that he fully trusted you get a dog carrier, it is big enough to fit his food bowl then once he is inside, you close the door gently and lock it. I'm not sure how it would knock him out? He's going in to eat with is behind facing the door, you just close the door slowly and then lock it. I know the human society won't TNR a feral in a carrier but if a vet would and you can ask the vet if they are part of the TNR program they will give you a discount. I was able to trap 2 feral kittens with a pet carrier since they are too smart to go into the trap. I have yet one more smart female feral to catch, I'm thinking of trying a large net since she refused to go into the trap or carrier.


----------



## struckers

All right -- update after like, a month of nothing and waiting. I'm getting sick of waiting so I'm going to try again, this time with Ms. Linda. She told me she wants to get him within the next 7 days and she told me that yesterday, so. 

I want to keep him, but I need some help here. No one else can take him, and he's practically my cat now. I love him like he were my own cat. BUT. How can I acclimate him to my back yard? I have read up on it, and I know it's very much frowned upon to relocate ferals. But as anyone who has read this thread knows, Pumpkin can't live at a Wendy's forever. True, he's in no immediate danger, but it's only a matter of time before something does happen to him.

I have a large cage, and the only thing I can think of is letting him live in a cage for a day or two outside (sheltered, obviously), but is that right? How long if so? I know I need to establish that this is his new food source. But I feel like that's kinda cruel to leave him in a cage. However, I also know that if I immediately release into my backyard after he's neutered he's likely to go off on his own. I'm going out of my head with worry and honestly have been for the past several months because of this cat. I just want him happy and safe in my backyard. 

(PS. I would love to have him as an inside cat but a) my mom won't allow it and b) I honestly can't imagine him adjusting to it. He has made leaps and bounds as far as socialization goes, but I'm not sure he could ever be a housecat. As I've mentioned before, our neighborhood is pretty safe and not busy. It's him running away and not coming back that would be a problem.)


----------



## struckers

Because I posted this LATE last night I'm gonna bump it with some pics, lol. These are from two days ago.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers, 
He really looks like a Sweetie!
As far as an outdoor cat adjusting to indoor only, it can certainly be done! I've turned four outdoor cats into indoor cats!
Do you have a garage or shed/barn you could keep him in for a week to ten days?
Gives him a chance to fully heal and a chance to sniff the area from a far!
I'm hoping some others have some Great ideas/suggestions for you!!
Sharon


----------



## struckers

He's a big baby and I love him dearly, lol. I do have a shed, but I'd have to double and triple check to make sure he can't get out. I'd feel better about putting him in the big dog cage I have and letting him sniff around for a few days in there (while he heals and adjusts). It seems a little implausible to do that, but I'm certainly open to trying! (And of course putting the cage in the shed if it rains at all, and making sure animals can't get to him at night, etc.)

I wish so bad I could at least TRY to make him an indoor-only cat, but I just can't imagine my mom letting me. ): She's so dead-set against letting him inside; she's terrified he'll pass something to my other cats.... And to be fair, we do live in a tiny, tiny house with four cats already. Of course, if it was up to me, he'd be indoor-only...


----------



## spirite

Oh he's sooo cute and looks like a lovebug! 

I agree that letting him out right away might mean you'll never see him again. But I don't know what might work best in terms of keeping him in - or at least close to - your yard. My biggest fear would be that he would try to get back to the Wendy's and possibly get injured trying, especially if there are major roads involved.

How far is it from where you live to the Wendy's? If it's far enough, maybe he won't be tempted to go back there, especially if he sees that you're going to bring him food in his new place. I can't remember if you've tried catnip with him, but if he likes it, you could put some in your yard close to where you'll be feeding him. Maybe offer some treats too?

From my new place to my old place is 1000 feet, and Mr. Casper found his way back to his old stomping grounds within a week. He goes over there and hangs out all day but returns here every evening (except a few nights ago when he gave me a scare). 

My area is very residential, but the road I love on is fairly busy. I was worried he'd try to cross it to stake out territory when I first moved, but since the old place is in the other direction, he doesn't have to.

Of course, these guys are super street smart, but still, we worry!


----------



## struckers

He would never be able to get back to the Wendy's, it's about 20 minutes driving time away (at least) with very, very large highways in-between. I doubt he'd even try. 

I plan on keeping him in a crate for at LEAST two days. If he isn't completely freaking out, maybe longer. I will put some catnip out (great idea!) and make sure he knows this is where his food and water source will be from now on. I'll of course bring the bowls we've been feeding him in, which might help too. 

I just don't know what else to do! It's either this or leave him at Wendy's forever, and that is just not an option. 

I had a similar scare with him just two days ago. When I went to the Wendy's, he wasn't there, and he is ALWAYS there. I called him for a while but he didn't show. I started to panic, but held myself together, and when I went back an hour later there he was. This cat will be the death of me!


----------



## spirite

Well, cats have been known to travel significant distances...But, with that far a distance from you to the Wendy's, hopefully he'll just stake out a new territory in and around your backyard. I'm by no means an expert on ferals, but I'd think that unless there's something that was really keeping him in that area, having a reliable food source would be his first priority. 

Maybe someone else will have some ideas about how to keep him close. Are there other kitties outdoors in your area? And is there a wooded area near you? If there is, that might be an attraction - plenty of hunting for a kitty. 

And yes, lol - it's amazing how invested we can get! My little stray upstairs has occupied a whole lot of my time and has had me fretting from day one!


----------



## struckers

I will never forget the first day I found him -- I didn't even want to go out to get food, but was starving. The first Wendy's I went to was out of what I wanted, so I begrudgingly drove to another one. Right as I'm pulling out, he jumps in front of my car! It was fate, I swear... They sure do worm their way into our hearts.

Now that would be something, if he went missing here and I went back to Wendy's and there he was. I've heard it happen, but I'm afraid the chances of him making it back there alive are slim! Hopefully he doesn't try it. 

While there are no woods directly behind my house, the whole area is pretty woodsy. There are definitely wooded areas all around. Also, my house is small but my backyard is pretty big -- maybe that will be an attraction? There are other kitties here, quite a few actually. I'm a little afraid of how he will react to them, but they don't seem to stay in one place long. I think a lot of them are just neighbor's cats. 

All I can do is hope! While yes, he could come into harm's way here, I just simply can't leave him at that Wendy's for the rest of his life. It's awful leaving him every day.


----------



## deanna79

If you can adopt and keep him indoors he will learn to adjust. Putting him in your backyard he will likely run off since he is not used to the new surrounding but he will have a better chance then at the Wendy's parking lot. And if you leave food out he will come to your house.


----------



## struckers

He's officially getting neutered October 26th. Then he will brought back here and I will attempt to keep him in a cage for as long as possible -- hopefully 3 weeks? 

Okay, I know this is a little weird, but I figured he would need a break away collar eventually, and I sorta got excited at Petsmart and got him one. LOL My mom joked that I should just put it on him now and see if someone brings him to us haha. (Don't worry, I'm waiting until probably like, a day before we actually let him out.) 

My name, address, and phone number are on the other side btw.


----------



## spirite

LOL your mom has a great sense of humor about him! I dunno struckers, she might change her mind at some point...

Then again, he may not want to come in. Mr. Casper wants in, and then when I let him in, he howls to be let back out. :roll: 

Since you have a big yard, there are wooded areas close by, there are some kitties around outside, and there will be a reliable food source, it seems like he'd have all he could want! Room to run around, mark the edges of his territory if he so desires, woods to chase things in, other cats to keep him busy, food if he doesn't catch his dinner in the woods...

He might be freaked out at the new environment for the first couple of days, but he's a smart kitty. Hopefully he'll see how great he has it at your place!


----------



## struckers

Don't tell her, but I'm secretly hoping once we let him out and he's neutered he'll start whining to come inside! I can't imagine she'd refuse, especially after we get him all treated and he's cleared of any diseases (fingers crossed!)

Outside of having fleas and apparently worms, he seems pretty darn healthy. He's always well-groomed, very clean for a kitty who lives in a fast food parking lot.


----------



## struckers

Saturday's the big day (some time in the afternoon)! Wish me luck. I really think we're gonna get him this time, just because, after seeing my friend trap all the university cats, it's safe to say she knows what she's doing. It's going to be very strange knowing where he is instead of being in a state of constant worry (at least until he's acclimated and able to walk about on his own, then I'll go back to worrying! ). And it's also going to be very strange not making that daily trip to Wendy's. It's been a part of my daily routine for almost 4 months now. 

I will update how it goes!


----------



## Cheddar

How could I have missed this thread!!! You are AMAZING!!! Best of luck trapping Pumpkin (love the name by the way  )
When I had to trap a feral cat for TNR, she went in right away but the tall grass kept the door from latching shut and she escaped. I was so worried she wouldn't go back in so microwaved some sardines to make them extra stinky and she went in. All this happened in the span of an hour. 

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## sasasola

Wow, amazing story! Good luck on Saturday! I hope you get him and make him a part of your family


----------



## Jenny bf

As always our fingers and paws crossed for a nice simple trap with your friend.


----------



## deanna79

Best of luck! YOu can also have him microchipped when he's in for the neutering procedure and it would have your info if he is found by someone and brought into the shelter or humane society. The microchipping was a free option for me so I had it on all of my 11 ferals that I have TNR


----------



## Jetlaya67

Good luck with little Pumpkin. He is such a beautiful cat. Love those orange guys. You are awesome for all you do!


----------



## spirite

All fingers crossed that you and your friend manage to get the sneaky Mr. Pumpkin into the trap tomorrow!

He may very well decide that indoors is looking pretty good - especially if it starts to get chilly. And then if he makes a "please let me in" face at your mom, well...maybe he'll be your half cat. I tell people I have 2.5 cats, since I take care of Mr. Casper, but he doesn't come inside.


----------



## struckers

All the luck paid off -- I GOT HIM!!!!! I was shaking like a leaf when my friend came to help, but he calmly walked into the trap after a few minutes of coaxing. He didn't touch the trigger plate, however, and I simply pushed down the latch. And he proceeded to do one of his infamous crocodile death rolls in the cage that he does when you try to hold him down. We drove him to my friend's house where she's currently housing like, 15 cats (a lot of them are kittens and not feral, though, and will go to an adoption organization soon). He's in a nice big cage in her bathroom with food and water, and after he calmed down, he even let me pet him!

He's getting neutered tomorrow, but I'm not 100% sure LSU gives him all the shots I want him to have, so I made an appointment for Monday just in case. If they don't, I'll likely leave him in the trap overnight in my shed (it's enclosed and covered and I'll leave him with towels and blankets) and then when he's home after that I'll put him in his big cage for as long as I can to acclimate him.

Wow. What an adventure! Thank you to everyone who's stuck by me all the way through (especially you, spirite, you've always been there to cheer me on!). I will keep the updates coming on his acclimation and what happens until he's all nice and set. It's weird to say I know he's safe tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG!! YAY!!! HAPPY DANCE for you!!
:thumbup::thumbup:
I knew you'd get him!! Great Job!!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again

That is wonderful!


----------



## struckers

Thanks guys!! I'm still in shock!!! I wasn't able to snap any good pics of him in his kennel because I was shaking so bad, but when I get him back tomorrow I'll get some pics. 

My mom and I keep sitting here going, "I can't believe we got him..." We have a "Welcome Home, Pumpkin!" sign in the kitchen lol. And I must say, I'm proud I only teared up once. I thought it was gonna be a mess watching him freak out in the cage, but I guess the experience with the other kitties paid off.  

We also caught another university kitty tonight, possibly pregnant (if she is, she's not far along at all.) Yay!


----------



## spirite

OH. MY. GOD. I'm practically in tears, I'm so happy for you! I know how much the situation with Pumpkin was stressing you out, and I know how much time and energy you put into taking care of him - and how much more time and energy you put into worrying about him. 

LOL, love the description of how elegantly he handled being inside the trap!

So it seems like once he saw he wasn't going to be in that trap forever, he was sort of ok with being in a new place? I'm sure that your presence at your friend's place really helped to calm him down; he trusts you. And it's a great sign that he let you pet him while he was in the cage. 

How did the transfer from the trap to the cage go? 

I'm SO excited and happy for you.  You should be so, so proud that you never gave up, despite all of Pumpkin's efforts to make you give up! This kind of feels like his waving of the white flag, in a way - like, ok well, I tested you in every way I could, and you were up to the challenge every time, so I guess you can have me now. You've earned me.  

You are going to sleep well tonight, and with a huge smile on your face!


----------



## struckers

Hehe, I was patiently waiting for your response! I was so excited to come home and tell everyone!! I kept saying "I have to let CatForum know too!!!" lol! 

You're gonna make me cry, we've come so far!! I keep going back and rereading my first post on here! My mom keeps saying, "Who would've thought that silly orange cat that ran in front of our car 4 months ago would mean this much to us?" LOL! You know me well, I literally couldn't eat this morning I was so nervous.

I was really sad when we first got there because he was pretty scared (doing those sad loud meows), but after we came back from trapping that last university cat, he was settled. He hadn't ate yet, but he was calmly curled on his towel and let me pet him! I wasn't there for the transfer (she shut the door because she didn't want me to see in case he got upset lol!) so I just heard a few meows. I forgot to mention, when I pet him, like, I had the whole cage open and he was just calmly laying there, not trying to get out at all. I guess he knew he was safe.

I think he's too proud to admit it, but he likes being in a safe, warm place.


----------



## Jenny bf

Hurrah Hurrah Hurrah. I have been waiting for soo long to hear this news, I feel like we have been every step with you. So glad he is safe and has settled pretty well.
The first step to an amazing new future for him.
Keep us posted


----------



## struckers

I don't think I quite realized the weight I've had on my shoulders worrying about him like I have been. To know that he is safe tonight almost takes my breath away. I feel like you guys have been here with me every step of the way too!  I'm SO glad I decided to share this story with everyone; the support and advice I got from so many people here... it means so much. I wouldn't have been able to catch him without everyone. 

(Can you tell I'm all sappy tonight??? )


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I think quite a few of us can identify with you! Many of us have spent sleepless nights worrying about some sad, forlorn, starving stray...I sure know I have!
Could tell right from the start, that Pumpkin jumped to a Special place in your heart!
And I'm so Happy for you!
Do you realize, that your confidence has grown, since the start of this thread??!
You sound so much more self assured now, about your cat catching and handling abilities! 
It's just AWESOME! 
I think there's a lot of us, who are very proud of you!
(((HUGS!!))) for you, and PETS for Pumpkin!
Sharon


----------



## ezmeray

Congrats on getting him finally!


----------



## spirite

I can't believe it's only been 4 months...! You were far more intrepid than I was; I'd been feeding Mr. Casper for 3 years before I first tried to get him into a carrier (and failed...) and was still worried about losing his trust! 

Your friend is a doll (a brave doll!) for taking care of transferring Pumpkin from the trap to the cage and not letting you see the transfer. It's just so sweet that she didn't want you to be upset if he got upset.  

Oh yeah, I think we're all familiar with the sad loud meows...it's not angry; it's the one that says "what am I doing stuck in this thing? I'm not happy here!" and it's so hard to listen to.

How cool is it that he was just fine being in the cage with you there to pet him rather than freaking out and trying to escape?! 

Are you transferring him to your shed tonight? (Or maybe you have already?)

Oh, and Sharon is absolutely right that it's been wonderful to see you gain such confidence - even the confidence to spearhead a movement to trap campus kitties and get them fixed! It seems like the situation with Pumpkin has allowed you to understand how much you can accomplish when you have a clear goal in mind and a passion for what you're doing. That 11-lb. (approximate weight...) orange cat might have taught you the most important lesson you'll learn in college!  (Um, don't let that dissuade you from getting your degree, though )


----------



## struckers

Thank you guys!! And this kitty sure has taught me a lot. And I know -- my friend is a truly an amazing person. I only met her this semester and she has taught me so much! She does everything with very calm, but sure movements, and apparently knows how to calm me down when I start freaking out LOL. 

He's in the shed as of last night, very calm, letting me pet him and being very sweet. Unfortunately, he has to go back to the vet this morning at 9AM. LSU Spay Day only gives him 3-in-1 and rabies, and since he's going to be an outside cat probably around lots of other cats... I want him to be fully protected. I also need to know if he has anything I should know about, since one day he probably will have to come inside (for, say, a Hurricane, or if it gets really cold). He's already back in the trap, he went back in without much of a fight, and I'm waiting to leave with him to go to the vet.

I wanted to know, though: he's not feral. He's even less feral than I thought originally. He's not freaking out at all, just basic meowing when I move him. No hisses, no bites, no scratches. Letting me pet him and he's rubbing up against me. I know I've been told leaving him 3 weeks to acclimate a feral is what is needed, but since he is so calm, should I cut down that time? I was thinking a week to two weeks, but if everyone thinks that is a bad idea, I will DEFINITELY reconsider. I would never let him out right now, but honestly, I don't think he'd bolt. He looks pretty content with his shed and food and water. I just want some opinions. Certainly, I feel bad keeping him cooped up, but if it's for his own good I don't mind. I just don't want to keep him locked up any longer than I should.


----------



## struckers

Back from the vet! Everything went well. He tested negative for FeLV/FIV and I got some ear mite drops to help clear them out, as well as Heartguard since he's living outside and we have really bad mosquitoes. He was microchipped too. He behaved EXTREMELY well, all things considered. Tiny bit of meowing, and he stayed in my arms while we waited for his vaccines. He got a little wriggly, but no biting or scratching, which is truly amazing. 

He's currently eating some soft food in his cage and seemed very happy to know he'll never have to go in a trap EVER again. Now I just need to figure out when he can be released....


----------



## Jetlaya67

That is so awesome! I am so happy for you and Pumpkin. He is going to be so happy away from that parking lot. I can't tell you enough what a wonderful thing you and your friendas are doing for all those kitties.


----------



## cat owner again

Is there anyway he can be up for adoption? Maybe he was an abandoned cat that will remember how nice it is to have a home.


----------



## Jenny bf

I have never thought he was a stray just abandoned. With such a nice temperament as he is showing and if he is also neutered, maybe he does have a good chance of being adopted for a full indoor (or indoor/ outdoor) life, which your mom won't presently let you give Pumpkin. Or maybe then the thought he could go might make her change her mind


----------



## struckers

While I had him microchipped and got him a collar and will gladly love and feed him for as long as I need to, I would also 100% be willing to give him up for adoption if someone was willing to give him a good home. It would hurt, but I want what's best for him.

Is that what I should do? Or do you think he would be happier as an outside cat here? I'm just very confused and want to do right by him! I'm talking to my friend who's been helping me rescue the uni cats. Maybe she can give me some advice; I know she knows adoption agencies. He's fully vaccinated and neutered so I'm sure that's helpful. (Maybe I can convince my dad to take him like I did with Michonne...)


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers,
You have him now, safe and sound!
Take the rest, a day at a time!
"IF" someone looks and sounds like they would be a good match for Pumpkin...then make a decision...
If you have him in a shed, you can add a pet door to it, so he can go in and out, once he's comfortable with being around there.
Have set feeding schedules for him, so he'll show up on time!
I would probably still follow the original time line, for getting him used to where he now is...
Sharon


----------



## struckers

Original time line with three weeks? I was thinking of maybe letting him step out this Sunday, just to see. Not unsupervised though. But I don't know what I'm doing, so tell me if this is wrong LOL! I just wanna make SURE he gets a scheduled feeding time down.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Sunday might be OK...
Do you have a harness by any chance, with a long lead you could put on it? Just in case some sound or scent causes him to bolt?
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf

Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse you Struckers. I agree with Sharon to give yourself time. It took a long time to get him this far. I would stick with the original timeline. Too early and you would kick yourself if he bolted off. Let him and you get used to the whole routine and then see. 
Truly I feel like I know Pumpkin and have rooted for him from the start.


----------



## struckers

Oh, no, you didn't confused me! I'm always confused! My friend told me I worry too much, and that if someone truly wants him that's different, but that he should be fine with me. Sounds about right, lol! 

He's happy as a lark in the sun right now, kneading his blanket. He actually just bathed my hand as he was bathing himself. I was out with him for about an hour and a half and now I'm letting him rest some more, I'm so happy he's happy.

He seems so different than from when I knew him at Wendy's! More carefree and happier. He used to nip me more at Wendy's too, was always in a rush like he had somewhere to go. He looks sooooo relaxed. I really need to snap some pics in a bit. I'll upload them soon, I just don't want to disturb him since he's resting so happy right now.


----------



## struckers

Hey quick question -- he was in my shed (in the big dog cage obviously) but I moved him out into the sunlight during the day. He's on top of a big table right outside my back door, so he's elevated waaaay off the ground. He seems MUCH happier out there. Do you think it's a bad idea to leave them there overnight? I would check on him during the night, definitely, and he's literally right outside the back door. I just feel so awful locking him in a shed.


----------



## bluemilk

Congrats! He's a beautiful orange boy! Man, Pumpkin didn't make things easy for you, did he? But now that he's with loving humans he's like 'why didn't I get caught a long time ago?' Do you think he ever had humans? My ornge boy, Percy was found on the street as a kitten...


----------



## spirite

Oh yeah, it definitely sounds like he's happy to have some humans taking care of him! 

It's so weird, but as worried as I was that I'd lose Mr. Casper's trust after sticking him in a carrier and taking him to the vet, I actually feel like that made him trust me more. It was like he knew that the vet visit meant I was taking care of him. I wonder if it's the same with Pumpkin?

So he definitely was someone's kitty at some point, since he's so good with people - and even the vet! Poor guy. He must be thrilled to be in a safe place! 

I don't have any idea about how long you should keep him in the shed before letting him roam. But as for tonight, as mean as it seems to confine him in the shed - and I know exactly how you feel - it's probably better for him that you put him back in there overnight. Even if the cage is up high, if there's a loud noise, or a critter comes by, he might get freaked out, and then he'd feel trapped because he can't escape. 

I think I'd bring him outside only if I were out there with him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I second Spirite about keeping Pumpkin in the shed at night time! Much, much safer!


----------



## Jenny bf

Yep agreed. Let him out when you or someone can keep an eye and then to the shed for night time, for his own safety.
When he was at Wendy's he was probably very tense and stressed as he had to be on guard. Now he is relaxing down because he realises this is safe. It's lovely to hear that.


----------



## bluemilk

He IS a beautiful boy! Like a little leopard!


----------



## struckers

Sigh, this is kinda crazy. The more I look at this, the more I realize that the road literally 20 feet from my front door is pretty busy, and that he is more often than not going to be crossing it from time to time. How can I live during the day knowing that? I just don't know if I made the right decision bringing him here. I know he couldn't live at the Wendy's, but should I try to find him another home?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Awwww...Struckers...you are the only one who can make that decision...
And I know it's a hard one...
Is there any chance of your Mom relenting, and trying to see how he'd do as a house cat??
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## struckers

I've tried 1000 times, she just won't. I am asking around, though; I think he's sweet enough to be adopted out. Maybe an adoption agency would take him? Yes, I of course think my backyard is better than the Wendy's parking lot, but an inside home would be 100% safer. Ugh. Why is this so hard?


----------



## Heather72754

I think it's so hard because you really love Pumpkin - and the fact that you would be willing to give him up to the right indoor home rather than risk him getting hit by a car speaks to how much you love him. You are thinking of him and not of your own feelings.


----------



## struckers

Thanks guys. I'll definitely keep the option open if anyone is willing to take him. I'm going to see what he does when we do finally let him out. Maybe he really will be one of those cats that doesn't wander far (I mean, he was never out of sight at Wendy's). But if I feel that the situation is too dangerous, I'm probably going to give him up to an adoption agency. I'd do it right now, but, while sweet, he is still SO skittish and can sometimes be a little semi-feral even. I'm not sure he would ever get adopted, as it took him so long to warm up to me (and he doesn't know how to use a litter box, I found out lol).  He's also so used to living outside. But I will see, only time will tell.

I know people DO have outside cats, and while there are cars on my road, it isn't busy. The speed limit is very slow. It's a little residential road, and we have probably 20+ cats in the neighborhood. I've never seen one hit. But I'm taking everyone's advice to heart, both on here and the advice I've gotten from other cat people in real life. I will see. Maybe he'll settle in and hang around my backyard. I would just HATE to go through all of this for him and then have something happen to him, it would destroy me. But I also need to realize that, as an outside cat, it IS a possibility.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

As far as litter box training goes, use a litter box...BUT... put dirt in it for right now! Pumpkin will figure it out!
Once he's using the litter box, start adding some Unscented clay litter to it, little by little, until it's all clay litter!
(((Hugs)))
S.


----------



## spirite

I know this is only going to ease your concerns marginally (if at all), but struckers survived all that time in a high-traffic place because he's smart - specifically about cars. He's learned to stay away from them. 

My deathly fear when I moved with Mr. Casper is that my current street is much busier than my old one, and that he's try to cross it and get hit. It's still a residential area, with a 25 mph speed limit, but people (including me) routinely drive 35, and there's even a city bus that goes by. And the street is probably less than 20 feet from my front door. 

Even on my old street, where I could sit outside for 30 minutes and not see a car go by, I was still worried. But I saw him several times run away when he heard cars coming (except mine! A couple of times I was afraid I was going to hit him when I pulled into the driveway!), so that calmed me down a bit. 

I still worry, but it's not stressing me the way it did at first. I don't know that he's ever crossed the street, especially since the way to his old territory is to go behind the house. 

I'm betting that Pumpkin will find your backyard much more interesting than your front yard and the street. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't try to get him adopted, but if it's not going to overly stress you to let him out the first time, personally I feel like it would be worth a shot to see if he sticks close by. 

But as Sharon said, it's a decision that you'll have to make based on what makes you feel the most comfortable and least stressed. And you still have some time to think about it and see how he acts while he stays in the cage.


----------



## struckers

Thank you SO much, spirite. I was hoping you might tell me a bit more about Mr. Casper and how he settled in at your home (he sounds like such a cutie, btw!!).

I think I'm also worried that I would be making the wrong decision in even attempting to let him live here, on the chance that he COULD be hit. But I think I have to at least let him try. I am definitely willing to do that. I highly doubt the first time he comes out of the cage he's going to immediately bolt to the front of my house and stand in the road, so I definitely think I can give it a try. If he seems completely unafraid of the cars and is continuously on the road, then that's different and I will probably look to put him up for adoption. But I think, if he's smart (which, judging from the past, he is), that he could really love it here.

I'm such a worry wart, jeez. Nothing wrong with being cautious, but I should at least have a little faith in him lol. He did survive in a parking lot with no shelter or food (until I came along) for probably close to half a year. 

In better news, I put his collar on him and he didn't even blink. Which is so strange, because before I brought him home I put it on my two other boys to see how handsome they would look, and they REALLY did not like it (wriggling their heads and trying to get at it with their paws). Pumpkin didn't even seem to notice. That's one less thing to worry about!

I'm thinking this Saturday or Sunday I might let him walk around just for a bit to see how he does (definitely supervised!) Does anyone know if like, the first day I let him walk around, should I do it for a few hours and then put him back up? Or if he's doing well say that's it and let him be?


----------



## struckers

Pump doesn't like posing, apparently, but here's a pic! I was trying to get it to show off his collar, but he kept turning his head. You can still sorta see it though, lol. 









His collar was on the floor of the cage this morning, but he wasn't rubbing at it at all, and I think it was after he used the litter box. He REALLY doesn't like or know how to use litter boxes lol. That is why we had to take out his towel. All he does he immediately throw the towel in the litter box and pees on it?? After the fifth towel, although I feel bad, I'm not sure there's a point to putting it in there with him. It's only for a few days and he winds up laying on the cage floor anyway, so.

Also, he did jump out of the cage for a few minutes while I cleaned. I went to put him back in but he was so calmly sniffing, I let him sniff for a few minutes. He went into the neighbor's yard, sniffed a bit, looked around, and then came running back when I took out his food. Sounds good, huh? I think it's better now that I know he won't bolt to let him walk out a few minutes every day before meal time, so on the first day he gets out I don't have to cut all the ropes at once.

Again though, I'm not sure -- the first day I let him out, do I let him spend the night outside? Or take it slow? I just can't imagine letting him loose and coming inside and not keeping an eye on him.


----------



## cat owner again

I let my cats go in and out as they please but I get them in at night. Sometimes my male doesn't come when I call but then he shows up with a critter.


----------



## struckers

I was actually thinking of permanently putting a cage between the walls of the shed and the house, which forms a little barrier and gives plenty of cover from the rain, just for the nights. I don't feel comfortable letting him wander around all night, which is usually when other animals come out. I'd have it covered and get him an actual cat house for the winter to put in it. Does that sound like an okay idea? He could come and go as he pleases during the day, though, of course. 

@cat owner again, do you live by a street at all? I know literally about 30 cats in this neighborhood that I see day in and day out (I was happy to find out from my neighbor that she has spayed/neutered all but one), and I've never seen one even run across the street. But I'm trying to get an idea here.


----------



## cat owner again

I live 1/2 down a cul de sac which is dead end circle. I don't know how far the cats go but I suspect it is still along this type of street. Still there are the drivers that go too fast down the street not even considering that there could be children. It is always a chance. The night time I am worried about coyote and I smell a skunk at night. Also I have never seen one, but people tell me they have seen a raccoon infrequently. I sleep a lot better knowing they are in the house. To my horror, I have seen my cat cross the street and she didn't look both ways. it is always a chance. Last night my male caught a rat and there was no way he was letting me get it from him. He ate it. It could have been poisoned but doubtful in this case.


----------



## spirite

struckers, it's a great sign that he didn't wander far! It probably means he won't just run away and not come back. He likes you.  But keep in mind that it was his first time in a new area. Mr. Casper hung around here for about a week before he started disappearing for the entire day (when he figured out how to get back to his old stomping grounds). Not saying that Pumpkin (who's got gorgeous markings, btw - I didn't realize he was more spotted than striped!) will take off and try to make it back to Wendy's. I really doubt that. But as he gets more comfortable, he'll probably expand the area he checks out. 

A good strategy to make sure he doesn't wander off too far or for too long is to only let him out before he's been fed.  

I still definitely wouldn't let him out overnight - maybe once he really knows the area and you're reasonably certain that he'll always come back, it'll be ok. But he doesn't yet know his surroundings well enough to know what might pose a threat. I'd let him get a really good feel for the territory first. 

As for the litter box, someone mentioned putting some soil in it, since that's what he's used to. Did you try that? The only other thing I can think of that might make a difference: I noticed in the pic that the food and water bowls are right next to the box. What if you move them as far away from the box as possible? 

So, so much for the big question of whether to even risk letting him out, lol! I thought you'd have plenty of time to decide. Instead, it was about 24 hours!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! Spirite it was I, who suggested the dirt in the litter pan!


----------



## spirite

I should have known, 10cats! You always have great advice and ideas, especially with hard-to-deal-with kitty issues!


----------



## struckers

Ohhh, the dirt in litter box is a great idea!! And isn't he spotted, spirite? I've seen my fair share of spotted tabbies, but his are so distinct. 

As for an update: Ms. Linda told me about a cat sanctuary and I just wanna scope it out. Him being at my house is 100% better than Wendy's, but still not ideal. Ideally he'd be completely safe (I just don't personally like having outside cats, drives me mad with worry). Of course, I have no idea if they'd even consider taking him, but Ms. Linda said they've been known to take in rescues (and considering Pumpkin's story and that he's completely vaccinated...) It's 100% no-kill, but I do need more info. God knows it would make me feel better knowing he's safe and, if he ever were adopted, would be given to a good, safe home. But the idea of giving him up is just... so hard. Ugh. BUT, I will do what is best for him. Certainly, if the place looks great (Ms. Linda is pretty darn cautious, and she said it was beautiful), and they were actually willing to take him, then I'd probably go ahead and do it. I just want him to have the best life.

Otherwise, he is of course free to live here, and I'll do my absolute best to keep him safe. I am still extremely nervous about cars, but I think he will learn his territory. Basically: I'm going to do whatever I truly believe is in his best interests. Like my brother said, I've done everything in my power to turn his life around. 

I might go look at the sanctuary tomorrow since it is not far from here, just to see if it is even a possibility. I will update everyone! He came out again today when the cage was cleaned -- but my mom didn't tell me until afterwards that she had already fed him (I got home a bit late). He was bit harder to get back in the cage, but once I shook the food he came close enough and didn't mind me picking him up. 

I think I definitely will, if I do decide to keep him and everything works out, keep a cage at night. I think he will actually like having a nice little house and safe space to sleep the night away. And it would give me peace of mind!


----------



## spirite

He let you pick him up??? I know you were petting him and he had no issues with that, but had you picked him up before and I missed it? - because you say that like it's no big deal, and I just remember how worried you were about trying to get him into a trap. 

Well, either way, Pumpkin is one lucky kitty. You haven't just cared for him, you've cared about him. And it seems like he's very aware of that and is showing you how much he appreciates it! 

:worship

You two have come so far together. And I completely understand about the cat sanctuary. If I could be assured that someone would give Mr. Casper a happy and safe life, I'd give him to that person, because I know I can't give him everything he wants. Like you with Pumpkin, I don't think this is an ideal situation for Casper. And yes, when he's late, I always worry that something may have happened. When he just didn't show up one night a couple of weeks ago, I was so worried. But I knew he'd been eating somewhere else, so I kept telling myself that maybe he'd found a forever home. 

You obviously want what's best for Mr. Pumpkin. And he knows it too.  It seems like he's content to not stray too far away from your house, which is great. And since he's food-motivated, you've got a way to lure him back (unless he finds his own dinner - Casper's done that several times. Thank goodness he's only brought me one "present" though).

Let us know about the cat sanctuary!


----------



## struckers

Cat sanctuary was full, as expected. I'm not surprised, and, if I'm being honest, was a little relieved, because it would have killed me to give him up. I bought him a nice warm cat house and enclosed litter box and he's sleeping in the cat house right now. 

And had I not mentioned I could pick him up?  I've been able to pick him up since long before I've trapped him. My mom went and picked him up and brought him alllll the way back to his cage today because both of us had to leave and he wasn't coming back quickly enough (he was just exploring, but it was getting dark). He's perfectly fine with it, but he DEFINITELY does not want to be in that cage any longer, lol.

Tomorrow's the first day he'll probably be out the vast majority of the day (and go in at night... assuming he comes back). I'm going to keep an eye out on him, of course, but I also realize I have to let him explore his territory, which yes, will probably include letting him out of my sight. Not sure what about that terrifies me more than it did when he was at Wendy's (I guess he's at my home now, and I feel even MORE responsible for his safety), but it truly does terrify me. As long as he's not in the street, I guess he's fine, though. There's really not much else trouble he could get into other than getting hit by a car. It's not like we have tons of wild animals wandering around our neighborhood during the middle of day, people obviously have their dogs on leashes, the most he do would disappear for most of the day and hopefully come back.

Honestly, I am not worried about him not coming back, or even getting in a fight with a neighborhood cat. I noticed one in our yard the other day and he was well-aware of it, but all he did was look at it and look away, completely unperturbed. It's the cars. Everyone -- including you guys, who are very aware of cats and their safety -- have told me I am doing all I can, and that, while it can happen, he's most likely going to be fine, especially considering where he was. But I've always had anxiety problems, especially when it comes to my animals, and I tend to over-think things. I'm going to listen to the advice of the many people who've given it to me, and do what I think is best for him. 

If he does seem to be constantly crossing the more busy streets, then maybe that'll be a different story, but I think he'll be fine. I really do. I have to believe that, lol, after all I've been through with him. Don't worry, I will still post updates (hopefully they'll all be happy ones!), especially after tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## struckers

I have a bit of a problem. We just went out to put Pumpkin in for the night and he was beating up a neighborhood cat -- like full-blown attacking. Granted, he was in our yard. But he was growling and freaking out, and for the first time ever he actually LOOKED feral. 

He calmed down when I talked to him, but what am I going to do? Kinda mad at my neighbor. She used to feed the neighborhood cats around the front of her house, and for some reason that she tried to explain to me and I couldn't understand, she started feeding them in the alley that separates our house from hers. I could ask her not to, but even still, those cats know he is there and will keep coming back. Even after we put him in the cage, we kept having to chase them off. 

However, Pumpkin did come back. He has chased a cat off earlier today, but didn't attack at all like this. But he came back both times. He chased them out of our yard, then immediately stopped and came (although he was clearly upset). Is this supposed to happen? Will the cats learn? Ahh, I'm realizing I know nothing about how cats interact with each other, really!


----------



## Jenny bf

I guess he is staking his claim to hi new territory. The other cats have used your yard as theirs and now he is telling them there is a new guy in town. This would be natural and maybe the first cat was not willing to give up space without the fight where the next he could just chase. They will I think all work it out in time


----------



## Heather72754

Unfortunately this is one of the pitfalls of an outdoor cat - they do fight for territory, and I don't think it will stop. As far as I know, cats don't 'learn' that it is another cat's territory and stay out of it. Especially if you have intact toms in the mix anywhere - they won't stop picking fights. And eventually Pumpkin _will_ get injured, you have to be prepared for that.


----------



## struckers

I mean, my best friend's neighbor (she also lives in a cul de sac) has cats, one of which is a neutered male and beats up on the other cats. She says they mostly just stay away from him. He's not vicious, but shows them who's boss.

I'm not sure. I'll have to see what happens. This isn't good, of course, but I'm not gonna give up yet. It's at least good (for him and for us) that he stops at his property line (or very near it). It's a little strange. Both times, he chased them to the edge of our fence or only a few feet past it and stops, hissing. Then he walks back and calms down. 

I guess I'll keep updating? Either way, I'm determined this cat will get a happy ending. Believe me, I'm none too happy with having an outdoor cat, but he made it pretty clear in the past few days that he would go mad indoors. Other than this defending his territory business, he is otherwise so sweet, and has never taken out any of his aggression on people. Of course, that doesn't mean he can't or won't, but for the most part, he is a very sweet cat to humans. And I'm not saying it'll be this way every time at all, but at least this time there was no blood, and no screaming, which was a bit odd. They were going at it pretty hard, I'm just surprised there was no yelling on either of their parts. 

(I checked on the other cat, by the way. He's a gray and white tom. Didn't appear hurt at all, so there's that. I'm going to be keeping a VERY watchful eye on the situation.)


----------



## cat owner again

Well you could also spray water at any cats you see coming in your yard. I doubt this will make a big difference but I would make it unpleasant for other cats to be in your yard. I do concur with Heather. I would watch Pumpkin to make sure he doesn't get any puncture wounds which can be small but lead to infection.


----------



## spirite

Gah. I was typing a response then hit some key and it all disappeared. Grr. 

Pumpkin might be reacting to some subtle feline signs that aren't evident to us but that tell him that another kitty's territory starts where your yard ends, which is why he stops at a certain point. The fact that he's content to just chase kitties out of your yard rather than pursuing them makes me think he's not a dominant kitty. Mr. Casper's like that, and I think it actually keeps him out of a lot of fights. He'll protect his territory but maybe not go seek trouble by trying to claim another kitty's territory. 

Of course he still does get into fights, and I'm sure Pumpkin will too. Thankfully, there haven't been any serious injuries so far - at least due to cat fights. The most you can do is to try to check him out every day to make sure there aren't any puncture wounds or other serious injuries. 

He really does sound a lot like Casper in temperament. Casper is super sweet around people, and he even wants to play with my girls (who want nothing to do with him), but he will show kitties who intrude on his territory who's boss and chase them away. Last year, a kitty entered the porch, I guess not knowing that Casper was in his little house. I heard cat fighting noises so opened the door and saw a whole lot of fur tumbling around in a circle, hissing and spitting. Then a furry blur ran outside, followed by Mr. Casper. I honestly couldn't even tell if it was a cat or some other animal in the ball of flying fur, lol. 

I'll be curious to know if the cat he was fighting with comes back tomorrow. If he doesn't come back in the next few days, then maybe he'll have learned his lesson and leave Pumpkin alone. In that case, maybe he'll just peacefully co-exist with the other neighborhood kitties - and stay in your backyard away from the cars! 

The only good thing about all those cats in your backyard is that he's not out front near the road!


----------



## struckers

Exactly -- while I'm not happy about all this, at least he's not crossing the street! He honestly hadn't gone anywhere near it. What color is Mr. Casper? I keep picturing him as a tuxedo for some reason! 

I think things could definitely be worse. He's otherwise settled in really well, and was out for several hours today. He didn't leave his territory other than to chase off that kitty (and like I said, only went a little bit before coming back into our yard). He's a tough little thing, but I'll definitely keep a look-out for ANY signs of injury. Thankfully, he doesn't mind getting into cat carriers (hilarious, considering how long it took to trap him. He walks into it now like it's no big deal!) Still seems strange to me that they weren't making any sounds -- Pumpkin only growled/hissed at him when the other cat ran away. Otherwise, no yowling. 

It's so strange, because only a little while before that I have a picture of Pumpking sitting up on the back table, staring out at the fence. I swear it was only like he was waiting until they stepped paw into our yard, lol.


----------



## spirite

It really is SO ironic that he has no trouble going into a carrier now. He caused you so much grief and stress with the whole trying to trap him thing - it's really great that you can laugh about it now!  

Yeah, I was going to comment on that silent stand-off. I wonder if there's a difference in how male cats react to another male v. a female cat in their territory? Do you know if the kitty he chased off earlier was a male or female? When I was trying to feed my little stray (female) in the backyard, Mr. Casper came over to see what was going on. He didn't say anything, and stood a few feet away looking at her. As soon as she saw him, she ran off. He followed her for a few steps to make sure she had gone far enough away, and that was that. Not a peep on either end. 

I'll bet Pumpkin was doing exactly that on the table - just making sure no one was coming into his turf! 

Casper's a gray and white version of a tuxedo:


----------



## struckers

Look at that mustache! Now that is too precious! He is GORGEOUS. So great to put a face to the name, now. I can just imagine what would go down if he and Pumpkin ever crossed paths -- two macho toms having it out.  

Thank for the reassurance. Nothing is ever as easy as I wish it was, but I was strangely not that upset earlier when it happened. Maybe it was how quickly he calmed down once he was back on his territory (I think the fact that he KNOWS it's his territory is just awesome), maybe it's the fact that no blood was spilled, or maybe I'm just trying to remain optimistic. As long as I watch him closely (meaning he can't go out unless someone is home, at least for the next few weeks or so -- sorry Pumpkin!), he should be okay. 

Still so weird this is the same cat I used to feed every day at Wendy's. He's a whole different cat, somehow. He acts different, sure, but something about him being here is just, so different. He almost looks different! It's hard to imagine he was ever there.


----------



## marie73

new thread time, then


----------

